# Japanese Taiko drumming in Hongkong



## Akasha

Hi everybody,

I am new to this forum and registered, because we might be moving to Hongkong soon. I learned to play the japanese taiko drum while being posted in Japan and continued playing it while living on our current posting.
I would love to go on playing taiko and I wonder if anybody knows of taiko groups in Hongkong that I could join.

Thanks and greetings
Akasha


----------



## anjo

Akasha said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am new to this forum and registered, because we might be moving to Hongkong soon. I learned to play the japanese taiko drum while being posted in Japan and continued playing it while living on our current posting.
> I would love to go on playing taiko and I wonder if anybody knows of taiko groups in Hongkong that I could join.
> 
> Thanks and greetings
> Akasha


there are some djembe, african and rock drumming in HK, not sure about this.i love all kinds of drum... taiko seems a very energetic fun to play..


----------



## cindy limster

*taiko drum*

hi there

i love taiko drumming too.

i am originally from Australia and did taiko drumming in Sydney. I moved to HK in 2008 and have been looking to get back into it... alas, i have not heard of it here apart from the drumming at the Fringe Club (some drumming classes but not the Japanese taiko drums). Think the Fringe Club one is Drum Jamming.

If you have moved to Hong Kong and found a taiko drum class, i would love to hear about it and start taiko drumming again - i love it!


----------



## Akasha

Hi Cindy,

no, we have not moved to Hongkong, but Guangzhou. But here it`s the same: it seems not taiko lessons available. I know that the Chinese do drumming to, sometimes similar style, but still - it is not the Taiko drumming I was used to do. But when I looked possibilities in Hongkong up, there was a japanese woman giving Taiko lessons. Just look through the postings or google it. I am sure you can find it. For me it is too far to go to Hongkong every week for drumming, but for you it could be an option.
Good luck
Akasha


----------



## allthingstaiko

*O-Daiko (Hong Kong's premiere, all-women taiko group)*

Hi there! There's one taiko group in Hong Kong--it's all women. We have a concert coming up on March 19th, 2011 in Sheung Wan. You can check out our website for more information and updates: (the site won't let me post a web address.... search for Hong Kong Taiko on google. we should come up first.)

We're not accepting new members during preparation for the concert, but please keep in touch if you're interested in maybe playing in April.

--Carrie


----------



## Cathw

Hi Cindy,
I've been in a situation similar to yourself. I have played taiko for 10 years before coming to Hong Kong and have been searching for a group ever since. I do sometimes play with the teachers of the Japanese school (I am a teacher there too), but they only meet sparodically. I have also started an amateur parent child group at the school where I work. However, I REALLY miss playing with people who have experience and who are as passionate about it as I am. Would love to get in touch. Where are you based?


----------



## cindy limster

allthingstaiko said:


> Hi there! There's one taiko group in Hong Kong--it's all women. We have a concert coming up on March 19th, 2011 in Sheung Wan. You can check out our website for more information and updates: (the site won't let me post a web address.... search for Hong Kong Taiko on google. we should come up first.)
> 
> We're not accepting new members during preparation for the concert, but please keep in touch if you're interested in maybe playing in April.
> 
> --Carrie



Hi There Carrie
I just googled Hong Kong Taiko and emailed them./SNIP/
Anyhow, I emailed them and hope to hear back. I am soo keen to start taiko-ing again. Thank you for responding. Unfortunately I don't check this very often but hopefully I'm not too late. Thanks again. 
Cindy


----------



## cindy limster

Cathw said:


> Hi Cindy,
> I've been in a situation similar to yourself. I have played taiko for 10 years before coming to Hong Kong and have been searching for a group ever since. I do sometimes play with the teachers of the Japanese school (I am a teacher there too), but they only meet sparodically. I have also started an amateur parent child group at the school where I work. However, I REALLY miss playing with people who have experience and who are as passionate about it as I am. Would love to get in touch. Where are you based?


Hi Cath

I just emailed (googled Hong Kong taiko per reply post on this thread) and found a group. I just emailed them, hopefully they reply and I will find out more. Like you, I absolutely love taiko drumming. I am in Hong Kong in Sheung Wan area. Are you still in HK?


----------



## Cathw

Hi Cindy,
Yes, I'm still in HK, have just finished my apprenticeship with Odaiko, am now a newbie member and am loving it. Will be in touch soon with what is going on in the Taiko scene. :clap2:
Cath


----------

